# Stuff for the home haunter



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice little site, well done


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

I agree! Nice site! You are an animated prop master! Great job!


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Pops it looks great. I cant wait to see what you do next.


----------

